# My shopvac thanks me



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for the great review!
I bit on the sale too

I'm very impressed with the build quality. Nothing feels flimsy. I like that the black plastic fittings are screw on and don't just snap into the top.

Once the bag in my shop vac fills up (not long since I use my vac for dust collection as well as cleanup) I'll be setting the vortex up to start with a clean slate.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Agree - the screw on fittings were nice…nothing is loosey goosey. I'd be curious to hear about your lid situation and whether you get any fine dust leak.


----------



## PKFF (Dec 16, 2011)

I purchased the DR Vortex about 5 months ago and I can't even tell you how many times I've emptied it, nearly 2 dozen times I'd say. It does a great job with tools such as the planer, router table, bandsaw, bisquit jointer, drill press, and any other tool that makes shavings or coarse sawdust. That being said, It doesn't seperate fine dust such as 220grit sanding dust. I regularly sand with an orbital sander using both 120grit then 220grit with it connected to my dust collection. It does wonders to keep dust out of the air and off the project, but I need to clean the filter after because it becomes caked with fine dust particals.

It is a lot easier to empty than a shopVac. It is a simple time tested design that you can find on larger scales with a trash can and 4" hose. It really turns your shop vac into a dust collection system.

The only problem, which isn't with the vortex, is that the shopVac system only can produce 210CFM and a standard Cabinet saw needs 400 CFM and other woodworking machines tend to demand more CFM than what a shopVac system can produce.

It does a great job doing what it is supposed to do, connecting to the shopVac and being a dust collector, though it does not seperate fine sanding dust as well as chips or shavings.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got one for christmas and I must say it's pretty awesome. For a beginning woodworker like myself whose had no dust collection other than a shopvac before, this does great job. No complaints so far. Does make a lot of static though. haha!


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

When I built my mobile dust collection system earlier this year I incorporated the Vortex into it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49602

Every time I use it and see the wood particles spinning around inside I know that they are not reaching my Shop Vac.


----------



## Woodwrestler (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought the Rockler dust vortex and used if fairly heavily for about 4 months. The consistent problem with this type of vortex is that the fine dust still makes it through to your shop vac. In a short period of time your shop vac filter will clog and you will lose suction. So your constantly still cleaning your dust vac filter. Since going with the Oneida system I rarely and I mean rarely have to ever clean the shop vac filter. When taking into account the price difference I think the dust deputy is a much better way to go. I have bought several Rockler products in the past and all of them seem to be simplistic solutions to the problem they are trying to solve. When you really start trying to use them you run into their obvious design limitations. Consequently, I try to steer clear of their solutions anymore.


----------

